# 18,200 sq ft. Length 2280'



## SunshineDaydream (Sep 14, 2017)

Hey guys, I've got a 8' straight blade. 

In your area what would you charge for a 18,200 sq ft driveway? Roughly 2280' long and gravel. 

Do you prefer to charge per event, or by the hour? And why to you prefer that way?

Thanks for the wisdom.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Per season 
Everyone has bills including me.


----------



## SunshineDaydream (Sep 14, 2017)

On per season, do you plow every time it snow? Or say 3"?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

We’ll do it at 2” usually per storm. some are an inch. we don’t guarantee bare neither,


----------



## SunshineDaydream (Sep 14, 2017)

How many hours do you think this square footage would take for a newbie? Say 2-4", 4-6", 6-8", 8-10"?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

SunshineDaydream said:


> Hey guys, I've got a 8' straight blade.
> 
> In your area what would you charge for a 18,200 sq ft driveway? Roughly 2280' long and gravel.
> 
> ...


 Forget the hourly, You want to do one price seasonal or per trip whatever your client requests. Is this something you can make a pass in and a pass out or is there clean up by the home and garage?


----------



## SunshineDaydream (Sep 14, 2017)

FredG,
Yes, it is a driveway that I can make a pass in and a pass out. Minor cleanup around the house. Two spots to dump snow halfway in, and then before turning in to the house.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Are you in Erin? I know that driveway.

9 minutes...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

SunshineDaydream said:


> FredG,
> Yes, it is a driveway that I can make a pass in and a pass out. Minor cleanup around the house. Two spots to dump snow halfway in, and then before turning in to the house.


 Is this a hobby or you trying to create a business? You should have commercial insurance and a general liability policy to cover your backside.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Drive it at 10 MPH, multiply by 2. Or 5 MPH and multiply by 2. 

Why do you need to "dump" snow midway?


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Using your measurements and square footage , the driveway is only 8 feet wide ? That is very narrow .


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SHAWZER said:


> Using your measurements and square footage , the driveway is only 8 feet wide ? That is very narrow .


Metric feet?


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mr.Markus said:


> Are you in Erin? I know that driveway.
> 
> 9 minutes...


Just Great! You scared the fellow away...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Im not that scary...

Says he's from the Rocky Mtn west area. If its the same drive, he must have come to Erin because of how sweet i make it sound on PS...
Lol


----------



## SunshineDaydream (Sep 14, 2017)

Yes, the driveway is 8-9' ft wide. Last year we had 30' of snow in the valley and over 600" in the mountains.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh boy I wish we never get 600” of snow in a year...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I would get a v blade ...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

30’ of Snow?...I would start looking for a good used Caterpillar D10 dozer....


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Oh boy I wish we never get 600" of snow in a year...


Could you imagine the epic rants on here if Mark received 30' of snow in a year....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Could you imagine the epic rants on here if Mark received 30' of snow in a year....


No


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> I would get a v blade ...


I would get a Walter sno fighter with tracks and a v blade.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

SunshineDaydream said:


> Yes, the driveway is 8-9' ft wide. Last year we had 30' of snow in the valley and over 600" in the mountains.


In Colorado?
What ski area are you at?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

To many variables 
As you could go broke useing my numbers or you could also be over priced. 

Can you Post a google earth pic of this drive so we can get a better idea what we are talking about?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Defcon 5 said:


> Could you imagine the epic rants on here if Mark received 30' of snow in a year....


So much negativity!
The only thing your personal weather forecast would have to tell you is "it's gonna snow" and he'd be right.

On second thought he'd probably still be wrong :laugh:


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Western Colorado is kind dry....
The Colorado Desert, a part of the Sonoran Desert, is a hot, subtropical desert.
CalledThe Colorado Plateau Desert.

Most Coloradans, use terms like eastern or western slope when taking about the
mountains.

As Eastern and western Co isn’t very
mountainous...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

SunshineDaydream said:


> How many hours do you think this square footage would take for a newbie? Say 2-4", 4-6", 6-8", 8-10"?


What is the trigger depth ?
Or when do they want it plowed
When there is 3" .

Bid it as seasonal . 
X amount for the season, with a 3" trigger.

Q, how are you going to service this drive
When you work full time?
Travel time and n a snow storm.
Are you going to offer salt?

I'll ask you for your numbers.
comershail vehicle insurance .$
Fuel$, maintenance cost$
Your salary$ .
All fo your costs. 
And then we can focus on what you might charge.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

30'? I never plowed with that amount of snowfall. I'm thinking you will need a loader skid or something. You will have to stack not to mention if you can keep up with it. You got 50 to 60'' per month.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hydromaster said:


> Western Colorado is kind dry....
> The Colorado Desert, a part of the Sonoran Desert, is a hot, subtropical desert.
> CalledThe Colorado Plateau Desert.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sherm...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

No your welcome Peabody? :laugh:


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

You have enough off topic threads so there's no need to ruin decent discussions with the off topic comments, please

thanks


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

1-60


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Do you think you can draw $100.00 in and a $100.00 out and make a profit at $200.00? Plus extra for machine when needed? I'm thinking with that amount of snow you will be around $45K to $50K for the season and maybe a cap.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

30 - 50 feet of snow .....?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

SHAWZER said:


> View attachment 194946


That would never go over here! It's a must that the pavement must be bare of any snow or ice...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> That would never go over here! It's a must that the pavement must be bare of any snow or ice...


 Ya right, I know you don't guarantee bare pavement.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I hope he's coming back ..i would love to hear from someone with a winter with 30'/snow.
I miss @Alaskaboss


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mr.Markus said:


> View attachment 194976
> 
> 
> I hope he's coming back ..i would love to hear from someone with a winter with 30'/snow.
> I miss @Alaskaboss


Why wouldn't he, we're the jolliest bunch of goofs this side of the nuthouse...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Why wouldn't he, we're the jolliest bunch of goofs this side of the nuthouse...


 Amen.


----------



## SunshineDaydream (Sep 14, 2017)

Every winter is different. Last year's was a 30 year record. Bare ground is October maybe and then when the sun warms it up in late March. Most early mornings the highway isn't even plowed.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

SunshineDaydream said:


> Every winter is different. Last year's was a 30 year record. Bare ground is October maybe and then when the sun warms it up in late March. Most early mornings the highway isn't even plowed.


 Maybe you can get a 10 year average snowfall so you can get a idea how many trips you will make in 6 months. You don't have to worry about salt as the driveway is gravel.

You didn't answer if you could do it one pass in and one pass out for a total of $200.00 and be comfortable with the profit?


----------



## SunshineDaydream (Sep 14, 2017)

Yes I would be comfortable for a total of $200. My overhead is relatively low and a one man operation.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

$200 for a half mile? 20 minutes of plowing? 

30 feet of snow? 

Hope the homeowner has a ton of money. Generally prices go down where there is more snow, not up. Overhead is spread out over more events. 

I'm just thinking of areas like da UP and where Alaska Boss was, he wasn't getting anything close to that kind of money. 

Nothing against Fred, but remember OP, he's from New York, not Colorado.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

That’s why you need to know your numbers .
You feel Good about making $200 half hour or less,So would everyone.
even in Colorado the average snow plowing operation usually will get from $65-$120 an hour for a plow truck with operator.

As Mark said in high snow area as the number usually goes down not up .

On another note do you have a back up truck?


What happens when is dumping copious amounts of snow and your truck or plow is
broken.
How will your clients get in and out of their property?

So I guess not to be a jerk,,, but,,, again what are your numbers?
Commercial vehicle insurance ,your regular automotive insurance, maintenance ,fuel ,
your time
what do you need to make an hour to make profit?

Then I would bid this property as a seasonal.
Unlimited plowing from November to April .

PS the guys that make good money without the investment or hassle are shovel operators maybe you should hook up with a contractor and work your free hours shoveling snow?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> $200 for a half mile? 20 minutes of plowing?
> 
> 30 feet of snow?
> 
> ...


 No problem with me Fred definitely don't know with that amount of snowfall. Never seen anymore than 120'' per season. I do understand you draw less with high snowfall amounts because of the gross.

Should of known better to post numbers, that's what I would want here on gravel. Not saying I could score it,


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

FredG said:


> No problem with me Fred


No, you're Fred, he's Mark.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

OK I just have to ask what size truck do you have ?
You told us you have an 8 foot plow ,
And you want $200 for a 20 minute job
( With a trigger amount the driveway should never have copious amounts of snow on it)

So let’s use the $200 as your hourly minimum charge of $200 .
For cost of doing business + profit.

Tip never bill yourself out by the hour .

If a three-quarter ton truck with an 8 foot plow commands $200 an hour, why are you still working at the ski hill?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SunshineDaydream said:


> Yes, the driveway is 8-9' ft wide. Last year we had 30' of snow in the valley and over 600" in the mountains.


https://www.google.com/url?q=https:...FjAAegQIBRAB&usg=AOvVaw2sxWFuCMjMi4Zaj7FGNkEj


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.google.com/url?q=https:...FjAAegQIBRAB&usg=AOvVaw2sxWFuCMjMi4Zaj7FGNkEj


That's just propaganda to get people to blow big dollars to slide down a hill with a couple boards strapped to their feet.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> That's just propaganda to get people to blow big dollars to slide down a hill with a couple boards strapped to their feet.......


You missed the point...no ski resorts in Colorado reported 600" of snow last season.

It appears the OP was exaggerating slightly. Maybe he\she isn't what he\she appears to be.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You missed the point...no ski resorts in Colorado reported 600" of snow last season.
> 
> It appears the OP was exaggerating slightly. Maybe he\she isn't what he\she appears to be.


Makes him unique because no one ever exaggerates on this site...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You missed the point...no ski resorts in Colorado reported 600" of snow last season.
> 
> It appears the OP was exaggerating slightly. Maybe he\she isn't what he\she appears to be.


You are correct, no ski areas reported 600" of snow. That mulch snow typically falls in the Cascades, Mt Rainer, Mt Hood for example.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> No, you're Fred, he's Mark.


 I forgot the ,,,,,,,:laugh:


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Hydromaster said:


> That's why you need to know your numbers .
> You feel Good about making $200 half hour or less,So would everyone.
> even in Colorado the average snow plowing operation usually will get from $65-$120 an hour for a plow truck with operator.
> 
> ...


 You are right, but I flapped about $200.00 which was my bad not the OP. I Shouldn't even respond to them price threads not knowing about that much snowfall or Colorado.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> You are correct, no ski areas reported 600" of snow. That mulch snow typically falls in the Cascades, Mt Rainer, Mt Hood for example.


Sew da OhhPee wuz exaggeratin?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

SunshineDaydream said:


> Yes I would be comfortable for a total of $200. My overhead is relatively low and a one man operation.


Is where I took the # from.
He said he would be comfortable charging that . So he must know his numbers.
And that there's enough in there for his margins...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

BUFF said:


> You are correct, no ski areas reported 600" of snow. That mulch snow typically falls in the Cascades, Mt Rainer, Mt Hood for example.


Maybe he lives in a snowboard area,
Gosh you guys are so quick to judge...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hydromaster said:


> Is where I took the # from.
> He said he would be comfortable charging that . So he must know his numbers.
> And that there's enough in there for his margins...


I'd be thrilled to get $200 for 20-30 minutes of work...that's lawyer money right there. Or another profession...

I'm just wondering what the customer will think when he\she gets a bill for $800 after plowing a 20" snowfall 4 separate times.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

BUFF said:


> You are correct, no ski areas reported 600" of snow. That mulch snow typically falls in the Cascades, Mt Rainer, Mt Hood for example.


The Catskills?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> The Catskills?


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

let's get back to the topic or move along please


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

8 foot blade on a 8-9 foot wide , loong gravel driveway . After the banks get 3-4 feet high , where is the snow to go ? You would need a blower then .


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

SHAWZER said:


> 8 foot blade on a 8-9 foot wide , loong gravel driveway . After the banks get 3-4 feet high , where is the snow to go ? You would need a blower then .


Does Mark still have that side-wing?
Get a side-wing and bench banks back,


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Here's a nice set up !!


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Meh, its chain lift.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

DeVries said:


> Meh, its chain lift.


But it has a jagoof light!!!


----------



## SunshineDaydream (Sep 14, 2017)

I was thinking a 3" trigger at $60, $72 for 3-6", $86 for 6-12", $100 for a foot.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

SunshineDaydream said:


> I was thinking a 3" trigger at $60, $72 for 3-6", $86 for 6-12", $100 for a foot.


Most people that have a 1/2mile drive in the mtn's or high snow areas are equipped to handle driving on 6" of snow and doubt they'd what to have the drive plowed mulch under 6".
Since you're in a high snow area I would assume it's pretty common to get storms that drop more than 12", what's you're plan for that?


----------

